# SAR dog sling or harness help!!!!



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope this isn’t in the wrong spot, but here it goes. 

I do a lot of backcountry camping and backpacking. Some of my trips require 10-15 feet of rope climbing throughout the trip.

However, it’s impossible for my dog to rope climb.  Most of the time, two of us have to push him up, while two pull from the top. It’s a pain in the butt. 

I have been seeing slings and/or harnesses that would be perfect for him. Something where I could lift him up, or in the worst case scenario, something I could carry him in if he got injured. Most of the terrain is hours away from a hospital and the only rescue would be by helicopter, so carrying him out in this situation would be my only option.

With all that being said….does anyone recommend or have experience using any of these products? Are there any specifically you might recommend? 


I appreciate any help and thank you in advance!!!

I have only found two so far on the internet. Here they are….(I like the first product better)

Rappel Sling - Now Your Dog Goes Anywhere.

SAR Dog Harness


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There is also this one:
DoubleBack? Harness Strength-Rated Harness for Dogs

I have not use it myself, but I heard good thing about it and it's a good company. I have other products from the company including the Web Master harness which is somewhat similar except not made for belaying like this one is.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

All I can say is don't get the Ray-Allen one! We had one of those borrowed by a wanna-be franchise and I never liked the design. Too rigid and made only for one size of dog. We use some French ones that are light and easy to put on the dog that I really like and another that has the advantage of being adjustable to dogs from 15 to 50 kg. but is a hassle to prepare and the gravity center is slightly too much on the head of the dog.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

CanisCallidus Online Shop


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Catu said:


> All I can say is don't get the Ray-Allen one! We had one of those borrowed by a wanna-be franchise and I never liked the design. Too rigid and made only for one size of dog. We use some French ones that are light and easy to put on the dog that I really like and another that has the advantage of being adjustable to dogs from 15 to 50 kg. but is a hassle to prepare and the gravity center is slightly too much on the head of the dog.


 
What size dog was the Ray-Allen made for?


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> There is also this one:
> DoubleBack? Harness Strength-Rated Harness for Dogs
> 
> I have not use it myself, but I heard good thing about it and it's a good company. I have other products from the company including the Web Master harness which is somewhat similar except not made for belaying like this one is.


 
I like this one. The price is good too. 

My only conern would be, how would I be able to carry him for a long distance with this? Maybe a shoulder strap??? It looks great to raise and lower my dog.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

gagsd said:


> CanisCallidus Online Shop


WOW..

This set-up is ideal for carrying!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Pretty cool, isn't it?!


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Pretty cool, isn't it?!


It's very cool!! 

Expensive, but I guess you get what you pay for. Looks very high quality.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I paid over $200 for a basic Northface backpack for me... so I figured $300 for the dog is high, but now awful.
I do not have this pack, but have had "hands on" other equipment from the Canis Callidus shop, and a friend met her at a trial last weekend. They seem to have very nice, quality, equipment (if expensive).


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Goose said:


> WOW..
> 
> This set-up is ideal for carrying!!


Absolutely. Especially if a dog got hurt in the middle of the boonies and you have to carry him out. It's so much easier to do that on your back, since the back can support most of the weight anyhow. If the dogs are used to that, it's a wonderful thing to carry with you, that's for sure, especially when you go climbing anyhow.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Absolutely. Especially if a dog got hurt in the middle of the boonies and you have to carry him out. It's so much easier to do that on your back, since the back can support most of the weight anyhow. If the dogs are used to that, it's a wonderful thing to carry with you, that's for sure, especially when you go climbing anyhow.


 
Very true. I work with him on being carried and picked up by me. His natural instinct is to fight it, but he has been doing very well. He's young, but learning.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

gagsd said:


> I paid over $200 for a basic Northface backpack for me... so I figured $300 for the dog is high, but now awful.
> I do not have this pack, but have had "hands on" other equipment from the Canis Callidus shop, and a friend met her at a trial last weekend. They seem to have very nice, quality, equipment (if expensive).


 
Yeah, good point. My packs aren't cheap either.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This is the one I like the most. I'll ask about the model and brand. the best part of it is how light it is and how you keep it a small tubular bag of the size of a 1 liter bottle.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Catu said:


> This is the one I like the most. I'll ask about the model and brand. the best part of it is how light it is and how you keep it a small tubular bag of the size of a 1 liter bottle.


Thanks, let me know!!!


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm very glad you posted this.. I was searching for answers to this very question. I too do a lot of back country stuff with my GSD along side. Some of the class 3 climbing worries me and I'd like to have a solution for my girl in my pack. She put in the work for the summit, so she deserves to be up there with me!


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

JustDSM said:


> I'm very glad you posted this.. I was searching for answers to this very question. I too do a lot of back country stuff with my GSD along side. Some of the class 3 climbing worries me and I'd like to have a solution for my girl in my pack. She put in the work for the summit, so she deserves to be up there with me!


 
I agree. There are some points in our hikes where its dangerous for me, so I would feel much better having him in my control and on my back. 

Just this summer we did the Zion Narrows in Utah, Half Dome in Yosemite (well, for him to Subdome), Grand Canyon top to bottom and back up and countless hikes in our local mountain. He loves the freedom and escape of the city life/back yard....and I love that he enjoys it!!!

Thanks to the website and suggestions here, I feel a lot better about keeping him with me on my trips.


----------

